
ImageMagick Is on Fire – CVE-2016–3714 - thedz
https://medium.com/@rhuber/imagemagick-is-on-fire-cve-2016-3714-379faf762247#.rl2xrs4lg
======
jlgaddis

      [dupe]
    

cf.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11622391](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11622391)
et al.

------
gravypod
Sadly this gives no information about what the exploit is. I was interested to
see how it was found or what it was targeting specifically.

